

A review of the latest Internet surveillance act: CISPA - cpierson
http://balkin.blogspot.com/2012/04/review-of-cyber-intelligence-sharing.html

======
asdalal
It's a great question. Unfortunately, a lot of the analysis that the House is
getting isn't great. Here's the backgrounder the sponsors of the bill provided
-- [http://intelligence.house.gov/backgrounder-rogers-
ruppersber...](http://intelligence.house.gov/backgrounder-rogers-
ruppersberger-cybersecurity-bill)

Call your Congressperson and tell them that you're concerned. The Electronic
Frontier Foundation is helping coordinate the effort --
<http://cyberspying.eff.org/>.

(btw - I'm the author of the post and my name was actually just under the
"guest blogger" byline)

------
bediger4000
So a _guest blogger_ can read this bill and come up with an analysis that
shows significant consequences to this bill. Significant in the sense that the
public would object, and that it could lead to things generally considered Un-
American like lack of ability to redress grievances, lack of due process, and
letting private entities enforce laws.

Why can't the US House of Representative have similarly clear analyses
presented to them? And if they do, why aren't these analyses public, and why
don't the Representatives vote the obvious way (against in this case) on such
legislation? I don't get it.

